# GWR #2 Warmup Vids



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

As I mentioned the other day, I'm going to attempt to up my "Cans in a Minute" Guinness world record at the upcoming MWST. The record has to be set at an event and this is probably the last one this year and it's on my "home turf" so why not 

I have a platform made for the event but it's 16' long to accommodate 19 cans spaced the required 20cm (8" or so) apart and I don't have that much backdrop space so I've been practicing at eight 7.5oz cans in 30sec. Mostly I'm working on reload speed. I'm missing some part of the equation that lets some of the really fast guys reload quickly. Maybe I'll figure it out in the next couple days :iono:

The slingshot and bands are set, though. I set up one of my SPSs with Simple-Shot Medium tubes attached in such a way that they come right back to shooting position after the shot and are much less prone to tangling than any other setup I've tried.

Here's a couple of video attempts at 8 little cans in 30 sec:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!!! Looking really good MJ. All the best ... just stay calm and cool. You can do it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Excellent shooting, MJ. I'll be cheering for you.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

excellent shooting MJ...I will be rooting 4 ya...Hope you set a new record~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Excellent shooting M.J, hope you get an even better record then your last!


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Doing much better than last night! Keep up the good work... I know you can do it!!! :woot:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:target: :target: :target:








good luck, i know you will set the new standard.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! You can do it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go MJ! You can do it!!!!!  You got your sling and your style dialed. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To have such awesome people behind you there is no doubt YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome! You can do it!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------

